# .NET and More > Silverlight >  case study book

## arkiboys

Hi,
Is there a siliverlight 4 or wpf 4 book which takes you through a step by step on doing a complete case study in c# ?
Thanks

----------


## MarMan

Microsoft is abandoning silverlight, just to let you know.

----------


## techgnome

And just where did you get that from?

-tg

----------


## MarMan

Sunbelt software.

----------

